# Curbless Shower--LACAVA



## Dash808 (Jun 5, 2008)

Masterpiece!

You do good work. :notworthy


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh man this looks wicked! Very very nice work. Nice work on the mosaic tile! great colours too!

Colin
www.covefinishings.com


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Bathroom renovations - Curbless Shower Design Ideas*

We have had good luck with the past two curbless showers we did and each only needed minor framing modifications.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81425
> 
> The above link has a new thread I started to showcase curbless shower design. More and more bathroom renovations are going curbless - some of the nicest ones are from Architect's and after building a few myself I can see how an Architect can help the tile setter or builder redesign a home's structure to accommodate the new curbless look.
> 
> We have had good luck with the past two curbless showers we did and each only needed minor framing modifications.


Would love to see the showers you've built John. You should start a thread and post some pics here.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*My two curbless are in the first two pages of that other thread*

My two curbless are in the first two pages of that other thread.

Here are some direct links 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq_2p09He1Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Otz_OUYF4A


----------

